# To all the married blokes.... (and divorced and happy)



## G1BB0 (Aug 12, 2014)

My daughter has had 4 weddings (rltv thing) and such on tv. What was your 1st dance with the missus?

do you still go doe eyed when its played on radio/night out etc?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 12, 2014)

Achilles Heel by Toploader. Still love to hear it but it was a bit of a compromise. When we met my wife and I had both just bought The Marshall Mathers Album and both loved Stan but that would have traumatised the grandparents


----------



## fundy (Aug 12, 2014)

haha sore subject here. our dj went down ill the night before and his replacement "didnt have" the song my wife wanted!!!!


----------



## JCW (Aug 12, 2014)

I only got married for the 1st time in May this Year , she picked the song and it was a Filipino song and all my guest pinned money to us as we dance , got nearly enough to pay for the wedding , lovely day it was and was very happy and still am as i have had even more good news


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 12, 2014)

Sometimes When We Touch by Dan Hill, followed by Wonderful Tonight. That was 14 and a half years, and 4 kids ago. We finally go on honeymoon on Friday!


----------



## JCW (Aug 12, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Sometimes When We Touch by Dan Hill, followed by Wonderful Tonight. That was 14 and a half years, and 4 kids ago. We finally go on honeymoon on Friday!
		
Click to expand...


Have a wonderful time together and enjoy the trip :clap::clap::thup::thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 12, 2014)

JCW said:



			Have a wonderful time together and enjoy the trip :clap::clap::thup::thup:

Click to expand...


Thanks:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 12, 2014)

We had Heaven by Bryan Adams/DJ Sammy chilled version sung live, it was pretty cool. My dancing is like my driving, pretty embarrassing, somewhat erratic and not something lessons can fix!

Enjoy Paul! We are 7 years this Nov, 4 kids and still not honeymooned, only 7 years to wait! I will tell Mrs Rooter!!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 12, 2014)

heaven knows I'm miserable now, by the Smiths. she wasn't happy i can tell you


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 12, 2014)

Paradise by Aly & Fila sung by the wonderful Tiff Lacey.


----------



## Chrisb83 (Aug 12, 2014)

Six pence non the richer - kiss me 

Always turn it up when it's on the radio


----------



## Jon321 (Aug 12, 2014)

Married 4 weeks ago and it was Hey Ho by the Lumineers. I'm fine with that one but the song that she walked down aisle too gives me goosebumps. Play it on my phone most days ( soppy git I know )


----------



## rickg (Aug 12, 2014)

Another one for Eric Clapton's wonderful tonight :thup:


----------



## two-clubs (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't remember.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 12, 2014)

My FIL and his residential band wanted Wonderful World by Louis Armstrong and we didn't want to disappoint them even though we both did not like the song then [do now though].
'Our' song Is The Greatest Flame by Runrig.
My daughter and her fella chose Andy Williams version of To good to be True which worked really well.


----------



## Siren (Aug 12, 2014)

Everlong by the Foo Fighters, Acoustic Guitar only version. My choice, in fact I think its the only thing I contributed to the wedding!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't remember  

Maybe that's why I'm divorced  :rofl:


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 12, 2014)

Livin on a pray Bon Jovi :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 12, 2014)

Elbow, One Day Like This.

We'd been struggling for a song and this was played on the radio first time about a week before we were married in the car so we chose it.

Great band, cracking song, still like hearing it.


----------



## DaveM (Aug 12, 2014)

Can't remember. Not really bothered either. Never been happier since I got shut of her. Oh bliss.


----------



## One Planer (Aug 12, 2014)

We had Bryan Adams "I'm ready"


......... And no I didn't get a say in what we had :angry:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2014)

I CAN'T REMEMBER ANY OF THEM.:rofl:


----------



## Jack_bfc (Aug 12, 2014)

She by elvis Costello! 

The only reason is because I completely forgot about it and searched through the wife's cd collection in the car just before the first dance! 

That song was on the film soundtrack to notting hill! 

She always thinks I chose it especially for the words!!!!!!


----------



## phil78 (Aug 12, 2014)

Stand by Me by Ben E King.  

I wasn't allowed the John Lennon version


----------



## Iaing (Aug 12, 2014)

Under My Thumb..Stones.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll say it quietly One Direction - these little words


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 12, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Elbow, One Day Like This.

We'd been struggling for a song and this was played on the radio first time about a week before we were married in the car so we chose it.

Great band, cracking song, still like hearing it.
		
Click to expand...

Same here :thup:


----------



## Stuey01 (Aug 12, 2014)

Have I told you lately by Van Morrison, performed by the band we had.


----------



## Captainron (Aug 12, 2014)

We had a ceilidh to kick it all off. Our actual chosen sing is Dakota by the Stereophonics which if you listen to the lyrics not a weddings type song. We still love it though

PS definition of marriage is betting someone half your stuff that you will love them forever


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2014)

We didn't have an evening do as we got a train to London for the weekend honeymoon. At the church we had an organist prepared to play modern music and we had Whiter Shade of Pale and Bridge over Troubled Water played on the church organ and we're still together, and our 40th next year!

Their minting me a gold medal I believe!


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 12, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Their minting me a gold medal I believe!
		
Click to expand...

And what does she get?!?


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 12, 2014)

We had Gravity by Embrace. It's still "our" song and must admit to feeling a bit sentimental whenever I hear it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 12, 2014)

Actually, I don't know why people get married. They always end in disaster.




Think about it.......


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 12, 2014)

The attached was my Parents Wedding Song so it seemed just right:

[video=youtube;3g-PZt43SuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g-PZt43SuI[/video]


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			The attached was my Parents Wedding Song so it seemed just right:

[video=youtube;3g-PZt43SuI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g-PZt43SuI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

i know the song but with slightly different words.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 12, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			i know the song but with slightly different words.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that.  At my age I should know nothing is sacrosanct!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			Thanks for that.  At my age I should know nothing is sacrosanct!
		
Click to expand...

:cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			And what does she get?!?

Click to expand...

On my nerves!


----------



## Captainron (Aug 13, 2014)

chrisd said:



			On my nerves!
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## lex! (Aug 13, 2014)

Eurythmics - Thorn in my side


----------



## Break90 (Aug 13, 2014)

Angel, by Jack Johnson.

5 years married and all good so far.........


----------



## Birchy (Aug 13, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Actually, I don't know why people get married. They always end in disaster.




Think about it....... 

Click to expand...

Who sung that?


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 13, 2014)

chrisd said:



			On my nerves!
		
Click to expand...

LOL! I assume from the courage of your reply she doesn't play golf/read golf forums...


----------



## dufferman (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm getting married next March. We've started to talk about first dance songs, however I'm extremely tempted to write one and record it. My old band mates have said they'd lay down the instruments (I used to play guitar and sing, not so hot on drums etc) with me and we could put something proper together. And I wouldn't tell the missus until the DJ hits play and it's not what we chose. Since we don't have 'our song' it's not like I'd be knocking a special song off for it.

Has anyone seen the Tom Fletcher (of McFly) wedding video? He re-wrote ll the words to his McFly songs and sang them to his new wife at the speeches. My missus loves that video, which is where I got the idea of writing something came from. Not sure if I'd actually do it... just a thought at the moment!


----------



## Slicer30 (Aug 13, 2014)

My wife is Polish and we got married in Poland - which was great.

the downside is that the first dance has to be proper dancing, so had to take 2 dance classes in London in preparation.

We did a Rhumba to Elvis - And I love you so.

I wasnt bad at the dancing, my wife was shocking lol


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 13, 2014)

slicer30 said:



			my wife is polish and we got married in poland - which was great.

The downside is that the first dance has to be proper dancing, so had to take 2 dance classes in london in preparation.

We did a rhumba to elvis - and i love you so.

I wasnt bad at the dancing, my wife was shocking lol
		
Click to expand...





:d


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 13, 2014)

Lets Get Married by The Proclaimers...which my mate Mike Keat of Cuban Brothers infamy sung in the movie version of Sunshine on Leith too


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2014)

A nice simple Scottish Waltz - reckoning that most weren't up to a Pride of Erin or a Valetta (they came later in the evening).  Danced to some lovely tunes - and for those of us here who don't know what I'm talking about - off we go...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7E0FjtXR3o


----------



## ger147 (Aug 13, 2014)

I genuinely haven't a clue what mines was, and of course I can't ask the wife or she'll know I can't remember!! &#128517;&#128517;


----------



## SteO (Aug 13, 2014)

I still haven't found what I'm looking for by U2


----------



## BrizoH71 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you're referring to when we first met, it was Paradise By The Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)...

For the wedding, I can't honestly remember...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			If you're referring to when we first met, it was Paradise By The Dashboard Light (Meatloaf)...

For the wedding, I can't honestly remember...

Click to expand...

 From Bat out of Hell.  Based upon Romeo and Juliet - pity the ending that story has.


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 13, 2014)

Paul Weller  You Do Something to Me was the song for the current Mrs. This one's for keeps so need to think of anther


----------



## woody69 (Aug 13, 2014)

We had Snow Patrol - Chasing Cars played by a live band and I sang the 1st verse, bridge and chorus before whisking my wife off her feet for the final part of the song and dancing together. Best part of the day me singing that song


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 13, 2014)

SteO said:



			I still haven't found what I'm looking for by U2
		
Click to expand...

or 

To All The Girls I've Loved Before


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2014)

The first time ever I saw your face.
Alison Moyet.
Feck. I'm filling up


----------



## DaveM (Aug 13, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			The first time ever I saw your face.
Alison Moyet.
Feck. I'm filling up


Click to expand...

Surprisingly that song was written by Ewan McCall, for Peggy Seager who he spent the last 30yrs of his life with. Never married her though.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 13, 2014)

we had two songs at our wedding ,first was She by Elvis Costello, because he's my favourite artist and the missus liked the song. Next up was High by the Lighthouse Family. Celebrated our 10th anniversary in May.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 13, 2014)

Madonna- 'Like a Virgin', followed by 'Last night I slept with your sister' or similar words


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 13, 2014)

Drops in the river by the fleet foxes was the first dance 

If your interested.

[video=youtube_share;sn4b51Yk2-E]http://youtu.be/sn4b51Yk2-E[/video]

Finished the night of with 3 crackers. 

Do I love you, indeed I do - Frank Wilson

Long after tonight is all over - jimmy Radcliffe 

And then the last song of the night

El Condor Pasa - Simon and Garfunkel.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 13, 2014)

Wake up by Coheed and Cambria. Still gets me. Love the song. Was my suggestion and accepted by HID.  In fact I was heavily involved in the wedding planning and stuff. Made all the invites by myself because she has no patience. 

[video=youtube;ojasq626CgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojasq626CgQ [/video]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 17, 2014)

full_throttle said:



			Paul Weller  You Do Something to Me was the song for the current Mrs. This one's for keeps so need to think of anther
		
Click to expand...

That was one of our "two".

We had that which then morphed into "Town called malice". Got the place jumping after that song came on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 17, 2014)

Too Drunk to **** by The Dead Kennedys.  The young nephews and nieces loved it.


----------

